# RBW 2008



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone thinking of going? I might but I don't know anyone IRL who'd be interested.

For anyone who doesn't know what I'm talking about, here's their homepage

http://www.rbw.org.uk/


----------



## HyPerRifiC (Aug 12, 2008)

Hmm... I'd have to think about it, I can go because I will be 16 before the 27th of november, But its if I have the money.


----------



## Shirik (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll be there! ^^


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 13, 2008)

Was planning to attend but other commitments have taken charge....

See you at RBW '10 (Hopes)


----------

